# Pressemeldung: Neues Angelcenter in Hamminkeln



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2013)

Pressemeldung

*Neues Angelcenter in Hamminkeln, umsichtige Planungen für Weikensee​​​
„Angelcenter Weikensee“ hat am Samstag, 3. August, eröffnet​* 

Hamminkeln, 25. Juli 2013: 
Seit Samstag, dem 3. August 2013 um 10 Uhr hat das „Angelcenter Weikensee“ in der Hamminkelner Güterstraße 41 seine Türen eröffnet. Auf einer Ausstellungsfläche von über 300 m² bietet das Fachcenter hochwertige Angelausrüstungen, Futter und Outdoorkleidung an. 

Zusätzlich können interessierte Kunden auf einer Sonderfläche Zelte, Liegen und Stühle ausprobieren. 
„Die Kunden möchten heute wieder die Ware fühlen können, bevor sie sie kaufen. Das wollen wir ihnen hier ermöglichen“, 
sagt Geschäftsführer Markus Hülsken. 

Dafür sorgt auch ein in den Laden integriertes Testbecken, in dem Laufeigenschaften und Schwimmverhalten von Kunstködern ausprobiert werden können. Das Angelcenter Weikensee wird regionale Produkte in sein Sortiment aufnehmen, beispielsweise Futter und Köder eines Borkener Lieferanten. 
„Wir sind aus Baden-Württemberg zurück an den Niederrhein gezogen, weil wir uns der Region verbunden fühlen. Daher möchten wir unsere Region hier konkret unterstützen“, 
sagt Hülsken.   



Der Laden ist der erste Teil des „Angelcenters Weikensee“. Den zweiten Teil umfasst ein Angebot für Angler und Erholungssuchende am Hamminkelner Weikensee, das im Laufe des Jahres 2014 umgesetzt werden soll. Ein erstes Konzept ist dazu in Arbeit.

„Wir streben eine behutsame Nutzung des Sees an, die sowohl die Bedürfnisse des Menschen wie auch der Natur berücksichtigt“, 
so Markus Hülsken. 

Neben Angelplätzen sollen Schutzzonen sowie ein ökologischer Lehrpfad eingerichtet werden. Der Weikensee soll so für eine naturnahe Freizeitgestaltung attraktiver gestaltet werden.


----------

